# Great Northern Goods Warehouse, Nottingham



## Goldie87 (Mar 10, 2008)

Love old railway buildings, used to explore lots of railway stuff years ago.
Heres the fantastic, if somewhat bleak goods warehouses in Nottingham.


----------



## King Al (Mar 10, 2008)

super pics goldie love the last one, looks so complex and the moody black and white looks great


----------



## smileysal (Mar 10, 2008)

I do like this building, so many of Nottingham's former stations and tunnels have disappeared, do you know what they're going to do with it now? I'm sure i read somewhere ages ago the building were going to be incorporated into the new Eastside development, but haven't heard anything for a while regarding it.

Like KA says, really like the last pic, with all the scaffolding holding the walls up. 

cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 10, 2008)

smileysal said:


> do you know what they're going to do with it now? I'm sure i read somewhere ages ago the building were going to be incorporated into the new Eastside development, but haven't heard anything for a while regarding it.



I think they wanted to demolish it but they are not allowed, so i guess as you say it would be incorporated into the Eastside development. It looks like someone has been looking at the water supply to it recently, disturbed soil and valve covers removed. Thats about it though. Some other guys entered as we were going back to the car and were taking photos. We had a bit of a laugh as they were climbing over the white boarding in the first photo rather than taking the easy route!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Like KA says, really like the last pic, with all the scaffolding holding the walls up.



Snap!  Fantastic building. What is the top line of empty windows? Was there once another floor there or is it just decoration? Nice, anyway.


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 10, 2008)

love the pics especially the b/w ones it add a great ambiance


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 10, 2008)

fantastic building and the scafolding in the other one is quite something


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2008)

Great pics Mr Sam. I can see now that the top bit is in fact a derelict floor with no roof. That scaffolding really is amazing...is that to hold the remaining walls up, maybe?

Cheers


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Very bleak - I like bleak! Especially those in black and white.


----------



## squiggly (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice shots there, when were they taken? Check out these old pics I took back in early 2005 - noticably the presence of the wooden shafts and staircases. This was literally a few weeks before those 2 bodies were found, freaked me out a bit when I heard! 











Squiggly.


----------



## MD (Sep 6, 2008)

nice one Squiggly
didnt know they had the wooden bits on!!!!


----------



## jess81 (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry to lower the tone but two girls have been found murdered in/by that building. it is also notorious for drug users and not somewhere i would recommend going to, it isn't in the nicest areas there are so if you are from out of town just be extra cautious especially at the aspect that there will probably be used needles and god knows what lurking in it, the amount of bad things that has happened in that building the best thing the council could do is knock it down, the land underneath is to marsh land i believe which is why nothing has ever been done to restore or rebuild on it. very sad an old building with so much history has been abused like that, it is sad to see.


----------



## Urban Ghost (Jul 16, 2009)

Love the b/w scaffolding, would make a great background for windows!


----------



## Potter (Jul 17, 2009)

A great old building.

Black & white really does work well with the place.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 18, 2009)

I plan to visit this sometime in the near future, maybe make a day of it and visit other urbex places in Nottingam too.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jul 18, 2009)

i like this place and have been a couple of times but there isnt a huge amount to see and as others have said before its littered with used needles and its not a place you would go on your own.

it was quite funny when we were there last as one of our group looks through the fence and says " shhhhh there is a car just outside the gate, they might here us"

after we all look, all we find is the car that we came in lol. (see pic with the red escort lol)

all i can say is what an idiot. funny as wee havent seen the guy snce


----------

